# GTR- Car class



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

What is the GTR to you?

Following Cem's write up and his disappointment of not receiving the attention that the true supercars got, what do you perceive the GTR to be classed as? Obviously this is highly subjective so a few words to accompany your vote would be good.....

For me the GTR is just a performance car, it has the ability to hang with the exotica that i would consider to be Supercars in terms of power can capability, but it is by no means a supercar!

Arguably its peers through layout and price are the likes of the M3, RS5, C63 Coupe AMG etc.

However more closer to home there is also the CS400 STI and the EVO X FQ400 which are priced similar (to MY09/10 cars) and have a very similar brief when designed. 

So where does our beloved GTR fit in the hierarchy of car class?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

OK let's settle this thing, my disappointment was purely satirical. I was invisible amongst the supercar elite. It's an ego thing. Don't let it get to you all jeesh


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Blow Dog said:


> OK let's settle this thing, my disappointment was purely satirical. I was invisible amongst the supercar elite. It's an ego thing. Don't let it get to you all jeesh


Evidently you are the one with the ego, who let it get to you 

No harm in polling the population to see where they stand in their own considerations is there?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Blow Dog said:


> I was invisible amongst the supercar elite


Invisible = under the radar. A good thing when wanting to drive fast without getting noticed. All your supercar buddies getting pulled and you keep on driving


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

These questions are very subjective.

Some will say that a 911 is a supercar for example, others that a 458 is. Personally I'd say supercar must be more than that. So for me an Enzo qualifies as does a Carrera GT.

Grand Tourer must be a _grand_ car designed for long distance work. Whilst many cars can be toured (see all the Caterfields that come to Le Mans each year) few are tourers.

Sportscars to me are small(ish) two seaters, perhaps with opening roofs. So Caymen/Boxster yes, 911 no. However I'd say that a 458 is a sportscar.

That leaves performance car which is a catch all for everything else.

Of course all this is subjective and marketing/brand plays a big part to people's perception. Is a Lambo Gallardo better than an R8 V10?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Closest to the truth would be to say it is a supercar-slaying performance car.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

As someone eloquently put it to me the other day; 

"Diamonds go the other way!"

:runaway:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Interesting point, my real answer is "don't care" however I didn't feel that was in the spirit of things, so as mentioned above I ended up with "Performance Car" because its a kind of catch all!

If I could afford to run a Ferrari or Lambo would I be in one of those instead of the GT-R I really don't know, maybe, I never test drove a GT-R until the day I collected it, I do know one thing I have never ever been disappointed with it, not once!

I have never had a negative response to my car either, everybody who gives a sh!t has only had nice things to say, which is cool!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Let's be fair, it's telling when those that have lot's of money generally have more than one car, and interesting that some choose to have a GTR amongst them. 
If you've got to have only one then it's down to needs/wants and budget at the time isn't it. Probably why many here choose to have the GTR currently even if they can afford others instead or in addition.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Calling it a supercar does it a disservice. Supercars are impractical, uncomfortable and unforgiving. If you think the GTR is a supercar then your expectations are VERY high

Mook


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Whatever you want to call it.....simply a 'Beast' will suffice and nothing within the reach of 6 figures comes close. M3, RS6, AMG 63 etc, these cars are not in the same league or can be considered a cut from the same cloth! GT-R R35 is simply a personal choice that will give unlimited driving satisfaction however you want to try to classify.:clap:


----------



## madandy (Jun 6, 2007)

If it were itallian built and cost 3 times more it would be a 'supercar'.
Perhaps its just a 'performance car' - a term made up for fast Japanese cars(?) because it's cheap and more practical and build in high numbers?


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

madandy said:


> If it were itallian built and cost 3 times more it would be a 'supercar'.
> Perhaps its just a 'performance car' - a term made up for fast Japanese cars(?) because it's cheap and more practical and build in high numbers?


Yes :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

The GTR isnt the easiest car to pigeon hole as it transends several types of car to create something that has a wider appeal.

Its not a supercar, although it is as fast, its not a GT, as its quicker around a track and more practical than most, and its not a coupe, as its form follows function, not the other way around..

If I had to label it, I guess it would be a Super GT Coupe :lamer:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

A supercar does not mean that is a performance car.

The GT-R is a budget performance car in comparison with 150K+ car.

A supercar is likely more Ferrari so pricey + performance or LFA (overpriced and fast).


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I Love the car but it aint a supercar ! That area is for the Bugatti, Pagini and the Kossinigger (tongue in cheek), However, as a practical Performance and Porsche eating GT car it rains superior!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Steve said:


> I Love the car but it aint a supercar ! That area is for the Bugatti, Pagini and the Kossinigger (tongue in cheek), However, as a practical Performance and Porsche eating GT car it rains superior!


I'd class the veryon etc as hyper car and lambos etc as supercars....and the GTR as a supercar killer:runaway:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

In my view the GTR is a supercar in terms of its sheer performance, however it seems like the word supercar translates a combination of both high performance and exotic looks and styling which the GTR lacks. a lot of the supercars have distinct outlandish looks with much lower roof line comparing to the GTR. When you say a supercar, one automatically envisages a sharp and wild looking car low to the ground with unusually wider body/wheels etc. the GTR is wide as well so it gives it that scary look but it stands taller which ruins its supercar status imo.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

I think this definition works well;

Adj. 1. high-performance - modified to give superior performance;

Or

Adj. 2. Supercar is a term generally used for ultra-high-end exotic cars, whose performance is superior to that of its contemporaries. The proper application of the term is _subjective_ and *disputed*, especially among enthusiasts.

In any case I like to refer to the American saying 'Muscle Car' as it was buit to be brutal and is more likened to these vehicles than the exotic European cars.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Supercar - Noun - 'a high-performance sports car' - Oxford English Dictionary.

So by definition the GT-R must be a supercar.

Case closed then huh ;-)


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

I feel like I'm in bed next to the Little Britain teacher..


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

anilj said:


> I feel like I'm in bed next to the Little Britain teacher..


Ok that is now just a strange window into your mind haha!


----------

